# Plasser & Theurer USP 2000 SWS Track Profile Machine - Kibri 16060



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

Finally some updates on this project: Plasser & Theurer USP 2000 SWS Track Profile Machine from Kibri 16060:











































Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

Another finished project: Plasser & Theurer USP 2000 SWS Track Profile Machine from DB Bahnbau - Kibri 16060.






































































































Hope you like it!

Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice Work. 

Fascinating machine.

I've seen similar macnines at work here in Florida on the CSX.

But, my layout is 'stuck' in the 50's and 60's...man power
was still going strong. 

Don


----------

